# Scary Barn/Horse Stories



## Rainbows

Just curious to hear everyone's scary barn or horse stories! It can be from paranormal activity within your barn or simply any scary story! 

Here's mine:

So I do barn chores every other weekend. One weekend I stayed til later at night, it was dark and all the horses were munching on hay. Anyways our barn used to be a cow farm but now it is used as a horse barn. Some of the lights went out so its sorta creepy looking with shadows and all. Anyways I was in my horses stall picking some manure out and I heard a faint child laugh.. I was all alone so I sorta called out asking if anyone was there(Stupid I know lol!) But I got no answers so I sorta just ignored it. I always feel like I'm being watched all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

When I was a teenager we lived on an old farm in Ontario. The buildings were placed in a "U" shape with the gate between two buildings. If I didn't turn the light on, by the time I was finished with the horse there was a long, dark walk between the buildings back to the house.

I know I didn't turn the light on when I went in, because the entire time I was messing with my horse I kept saying in the back of my head, "I really should turn that light on before it gets dark." 

But being a teenager horse crazy in love with that mare, I didn't. I turned off the barn lights and started the creepy walk back to the house in the dark, only it wasn't dark! Someone had turned the light on!

Once in the house I thanked my Mom, but she hadn't done it. She was making supper the entire time. There was no one else around.

This happened a few times, and I always thanked the ghost who was looking out for me


----------



## Clydesdales

I was riding home from the Dairy on our old Bomb Proof mare; at the end of the lane in the paddock beside me was the old barn, which has been used for Milking, Sheep, Pigs and horses over the last 100 years, and I have never liked being around it at night.
It was a bright night, no clouds just a big bright moon, and I could see right across the paddock, then when we had to ride past the barn, my horse just stopped, which she didn't do, especially at night.....she didn't like being ridden at night and I always tried to avoid it. I gave her a kick....but she started going backwards and snorting, then I heard noises coming from the barn....like timber being banged softly I had the feeling of eyes watching me, and I felt really strange. I started freaking out knowing that there was no calves in the paddock at the time. I kicked my horse again and she bolted home, and I didn't try stop her. Once home I felt normal again and she had calmed down, so I brushed her down then ran inside to tell everyone, but no one beloved me.


----------

